# replacement for the 7D anyone heard anything?????



## oshy_photo (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi everyone it come to that time in life where i have to upgrade my current 450D is due for an upgrade and i was looking at the 7D but i really dont want to get the 7D and then 1 month later hear that a replacement has come out for the 7D that would really piss me off!
so has anyone heard anything on a 7D mk II or 6D or 8D anything!! 
cheers


----------



## Fleetie (Feb 22, 2011)

oshy_photo said:


> Hi everyone it come to that time in life where i have to upgrade my current 450D is due for an upgrade and i was looking at the 7D but i really dont want to get the 7D and then 1 month later hear that a replacement has come out for the 7D that would really piss me off!
> so has anyone heard anything on a 7D mk II or 6D or 8D anything!!
> cheers


General concensus on here seems to be that the 7D is safe at least until the end of this year and possibly until next year.

Just buy it; it's a joy to use! It just *FEELS* so nice!


Martin


----------



## Gothmoth (Feb 22, 2011)

wait... some day there will be a MK3 maybe.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 22, 2011)

feels like we've seen this same question maybe a half a dozen times on the forum in the last few months. the answer hasn't changed:

the 7D was released 3Q of 2009. based on a standard 3-year production cycle, it's not likely to be replaced until 3Q of 2012. that's a year and a half away, so:

don't worry about it and go buy a 7D, and then enjoy shooting!

also, in the future, please spend some time browsing the forums to see if other people have already had the same question and had it answered. It's a little bit of courtesy to all the regulars on the forums who take the time to help others out with their camera questions. thanks!


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 22, 2011)

oshy_photo said:


> Hi everyone it come to that time in life where i have to upgrade my current 450D is due for an upgrade and i was looking at the 7D but i really dont want to get the 7D and then 1 month later hear that a replacement has come out for the 7D that would really piss me off!
> so has anyone heard anything on a 7D mk II or 6D or 8D anything!!
> cheers



As has already been stated, the 7D upgrade is probably about 18 months out. That said, there are other things to consider beyond just a new model: you must also factor cost and availability. 

On cost, keep in mind that camera body updates are rarely priced at the previous model's starting point. So a 7D update may be closer to $2,499 upon first release. For example, the 5D MKIII update (also known as the 6D) is being rumored to retail at $3,499 - that's $1,000 more than the current MKII pricing. So already you're spending more money for features you won't even know you'll need/use.

Regarding availability, new models are often VERY hard to find in stock (if not totally impossible) for the first few months after release. If you're not a pro-photographer, or have the money to pay full price to a dealer on a pre-order, you're not going to have much luck locating a new model at initial release. Unless you want to pay a premium on eBay or Craigslist - which will again add to the total cost, because you'll have a hundred other camera nerds bidding up the price to get their mitts on the hot new product.

So in reality, the 7D will probably hold its value above $1,000 for about 24 more months. New models can actually help maintain the value of an older model, because people simply don't want to spend $3,000 on the latest and greatest, when the previous version works just fine.

Now, not considering resale value, the 7D will be a worthy semi-pro camera for MANY years to come, and will serve you just fine as a primary or backup camera for as long as you have it. So don't feel like you need to wait - go buy it - and have fun shooting!


----------



## sigh (Feb 22, 2011)

It's a piece of technology, there are always going to be rumors of a replacement. The 7D though is still a relatively new camera when it comes to the typical life cycle of Canon's higher end cameras which don't get replaced nearly as often as the Rebels and T series. If you wait for the next big thing to come out, you will end up never buying anything.

Do yourself a favor and go out and buy a 7D, mine comes tomorrow and heck even if the replacement comes out in a few months, there's not guarentee that it will be the same price (as justsomedude mentioned) or even that worthwhile of an upgrade. So stop worrying and go get yourself a new camera!


----------



## G1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm new to this Forum & like you all I keep checking this space for rumours & news on Canon.

Since 7D is already a big gear in the market with all it's features. How it would be if Canon releases 7D MkII with an articulated screen + other software updates.

I think Canon should think of it ...what do you say friends ??


----------



## adamdoesmovies (Mar 2, 2011)

They seem to be testing the waters with the 60D, and now the T3i. So far, many people like them. Also, a number of Sony and Nikon SLR's have them, especially the models suited for video enthusiasts. Based on these factors, 7D mkII will likely have the articulating screen as well.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think they will put a swivel screen on the 7D2. The 7D is a great camera for video and a swivel screen is great for video but, another key feature of the 7D is the rugged, sturdy construction. I think a swivel screen is the opposite of that.

If you want a swivel screen on a camera that takes great video then just buy a 60D. There is no reason to put one on the 7D too.


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 2, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> I don't think they will put a swivel screen on the 7D2. The 7D is a great camera for video and a swivel screen is great for video but, another key feature of the 7D is the rugged, sturdy construction. I think a swivel screen is the opposite of that.
> 
> If you want a swivel screen on a camera that takes great video then just buy a 60D. There is no reason to put one on the 7D too.



+1

Agreed... a swivel screen weakens the body (in my opinion), aside from just giving the appearance of it being "cheap"/"enthusiast" all around. I have never been impressed with the swivel screens and would never use one. If Canon put one on a 7D or 5D, I for one would never buy it.


----------



## SaucyCrackers (Mar 2, 2011)

I think the articulated screen adds protection to the screen itself. You won't be accidentally scratching the LCD when it's not in use, and you don't even have to open it up to use the camera, you can just view your settings on the top LCD. It would be nice if Canon could do a put an articulated screen on the 7D mark II, but making it mag-alloy like the rest of the body and putting good weather sealing on it.


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 2, 2011)

SaucyCrackers said:


> I think the articulated screen adds protection to the screen itself. You won't be accidentally scratching the LCD when it's not in use, and you don't even have to open it up to use the camera, you can just view your settings on the top LCD. It would be nice if Canon could do a put an articulated screen on the 7D mark II, but making it mag-alloy like the rest of the body and putting good weather sealing on it.



I meant strength of the body in general - not protecting just the screen. The added bends, seams, etc. I think would weaken the body - which is why no "pro" level DSLr has an articulated screen. ...yet.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Mar 3, 2011)

An articulated screen 7D would be AWESOME. I've had the 7D and a 60D, and having a swivel screen is a HUGE plus, especially for strange angle shots. I don't use the swivel much, but for certain situations it's great.

Maybe having a fixed screen might make the camera little stronger, but pluses of a swivel screen for composition far outweigh the minuses.


----------



## SaucyCrackers (Mar 3, 2011)

justsomedude said:


> SaucyCrackers said:
> 
> 
> > I think the articulated screen adds protection to the screen itself. You won't be accidentally scratching the LCD when it's not in use, and you don't even have to open it up to use the camera, you can just view your settings on the top LCD. It would be nice if Canon could do a put an articulated screen on the 7D mark II, but making it mag-alloy like the rest of the body and putting good weather sealing on it.
> ...



Hmm... maybe that's the reason the 60D didn't inherit the mag-alloy body from the 50D. It would go way out of the price range for the xxD line if the 60D had a mag-alloy body. Is the 50D considered a "pro" camera? If so, then the 60D is the first "pro" camera to have an articulated screen.


----------



## Fleetie (Mar 3, 2011)

I would not want an articulated screen in the 7DII or the 5DIII. It does not seem to be in keeping with the required robustness of the high-end "prosumer" cameras, that are well-regarded for being tough, built well, and weather-sealed.

Also, as a strictly stills-only photographer, rather than a "videographer", I don't need an articulating screen.


Martin


----------



## lol (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd love a tilting screen on a future 7D, and I only shoot stills too. It just opens up so many more angles than either with your head glued to the camera or otherwise firing blind. So I'll probably wait for the 600D price to drop a bit then get that as an extra body, but I'd much rather have it in one body though.

In the context of this discussion, I wouldn't consider anything below 1 series to be "pro", so would be happy to see it on a 7D. I don't see any weakness in adding it, providing the design was intended to do so from the start.


----------



## Macadameane (Mar 3, 2011)

My 7D doesn't, but I know someone with a Nikon D5000 that had a swivel screen, and it was a very welcome feature. I used it quite a lot more than I expected.


----------



## ccagan (Mar 3, 2011)

Not to add too much fuel to the fire because we all (for the most part) believe it will be LATE into 2012 before we see a replacement for the 7D, but newegg.com and bestbuy.com are BOTH out of bodies atm. Just say'n is all.


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 3, 2011)

ccagan said:


> Not to add too much fuel to the fire because we all (for the most part) believe it will be LATE into 2012 before we see a replacement for the 7D, but newegg.com and bestbuy.com are BOTH out of bodies atm. Just say'n is all.



The great rebate sale is on, and they are selling like hotcakes, even though they were selling for the same price, usually less before the rebate. They sell out everytime there is a sale like this.


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 3, 2011)

SaucyCrackers said:


> Hmm... maybe that's the reason the 60D didn't inherit the mag-alloy body from the 50D. It would go way out of the price range for the xxD line if the 60D had a mag-alloy body. Is the 50D considered a "pro" camera? If so, then the 60D is the first "pro" camera to have an articulated screen.



No, the 60D is not a "pro" level camera. Even Canon's own 60D page calls it an "enthusiast" camera. Canon's pro-line is reserved for the single digit model numbers (1D, 5D, etc.). Some people even argue that the 7D is not a "pro" camera as it has a built-in flash, and lacks some desirable features that are only available in the 1D and 5D models. The official spec page only markets the 7D as a "semi-pro" camera. 

The 60D was the first step of Canon moving their "semi-pro" line of 40D, 50D, etc. into the "enthusiast" realm. From that standpoint, some see the 60D as a "downgrade" from the previous models in the same line. No mag-alloy body and reduced fps over 40D and 50D being key elements of that analysis.

The higher number single-digit models (7D, upcoming 6D?, etc.) are considered to be the new "semi-pro" line of Canon cameras - and that they will be carrying that mentality forward with their upcoming releases.


----------



## adamdoesmovies (Mar 24, 2011)

If you don't want a screen to articulate, it can always latch back into the body where you can attach a protector and leave it there. I always thought the swivel screen was a gimmick... until I used it. I now find myself saying "If I had that swivel screen I could get all the way down/up/against to get this shot." It would be awesome for stills and video. As for durability, they would likely make the mount for a camera like the 7D out of metal, or something much stronger than the glorified laptop hinge on the 60D. 

The durability factor is a slight concern for me (my 30D looks like it just came back from its 3rd tour of duty overseas), but my camera generally sustains damage when it's being transported or hung by a strap (a closed-screen situation), and rarely does it get hurt when it's in my hands.


----------



## Fleetie (Mar 24, 2011)

adamdoesmovies said:


> If you don't want a screen to articulate, it can always latch back into the body where you can attach a protector and leave it there. I always thought the swivel screen was a gimmick... until I used it. I now find myself saying "If I had that swivel screen I could get all the way down/up/against to get this shot." It would be awesome for stills and video. As for durability, they would likely make the mount for a camera like the 7D out of metal, or something much stronger than the glorified laptop hinge on the 60D.


But it wouldn't be awesome for stills, would it? Because in order to use it, you'd have to fall back on "Live View" mode, with its attendant autofocus issues.

Martin


----------



## adamdoesmovies (Mar 25, 2011)

Fleetie said:


> adamdoesmovies said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't want a screen to articulate, it can always latch back into the body where you can attach a protector and leave it there. I always thought the swivel screen was a gimmick... until I used it. I now find myself saying "If I had that swivel screen I could get all the way down/up/against to get this shot." It would be awesome for stills and video. As for durability, they would likely make the mount for a camera like the 7D out of metal, or something much stronger than the glorified laptop hinge on the 60D.
> ...



The idea is that you make up for not focusing as fast by at least knowing -what- you're focusing on! You don't have to use it all the time, of course... When you do, you don't even have to fold it out. For stills, though, it is mainly useful for those shots where you wouldn't be getting the shot at all without it, or would have a lot of trouble doing so.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't really think of anything that the current 7D needs to be updated with. It's still the highest mp cropped DSLR available. 8fps is pretty much top tier and at the moment it's got the most advanced UI and features of the Canon range. I think it makes the current 5DII look a little old spec wise, although i still think that the 5DII focusses better in low light and it's IQ is the best in canon's range atm.


----------



## adamdoesmovies (Apr 11, 2011)

GMCPhotographics said:


> I can't really think of anything that the current 7D needs to be updated with. It's still the highest mp cropped DSLR available. 8fps is pretty much top tier and at the moment it's got the most advanced UI and features of the Canon range. I think it makes the current 5DII look a little old spec wise, although i still think that the 5DII focusses better in low light and it's IQ is the best in canon's range atm.



the 7D's main omissions, other than the folding screen, are in the video department and could be completely fixed via firmware. Features like zebra, mic gain control, more resolution/framerate combos (seriously, no 720P/24-30 for when I don't need to project it on a screen the size of a barn?) , histograms, a digital zoom mode for video, lens data display (focus distance, mm, etc), and a focus window that stays up when you record. It would be nice, and it's all capable through firmware update.


----------

